# New to building - Project advice



## domomoo (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi people! 

I'm entirely new to speaker building but I'm planning to start on a simple project.
I've attached a drawing of the kind of thing I plan to make. Basically, I want to dismantle my surround sound speakers and build two towers (as they are just running in stereo anyway).

What I'm most unsure of is how deep the speakers need to be and if the proposed designs have any obvious problems. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## domomoo (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry, cant seem to post image but it is located here http://i51.tinypic.com/2guz59i.png


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS domomoo.
The first question is what impedance are the speakers at the moment. If you plan on dismantling them and adding the rears into the fronts you need to make sure the drivers are identical and the final impedance is still in the range for the amplifier. You will also need to design a new crossover to match the impedance of the combined drivers in the new system.
Basically this is not a simple task.

Cheers,
Bill.

There is a post padding thread where you can put dummy posts to get the count to 5 and then post pictures.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, agreed. Not a simple task to just swap or move to a larger cabinet. The crossover design alone is a lot of trial and error, art, experience, and fearlessness to just build something and tweak it to perfection later.

There are a lot of experienced builders here, so stick around and read up on some of the older threads. We can help where we can.

Welcome to HTS!


----------



## domomoo (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahh, I see. Well, currently the speakers have no crossover (hence why I want to put one in). I was thinking of buying a pre-assembled crossover unit from an electronic store. I've seen a few online. Also, with regards to the amp, I've tested it by wiring all the speakers together (out of the cabinet) and it seemed to work well. 

Thanks for the advice! I'll get reading!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

domomoo said:


> Ahh, I see. Well, currently the speakers have no crossover (hence why I want to put one in). I was thinking of buying a pre-assembled crossover unit from an electronic store. I've seen a few online. Also, with regards to the amp, I've tested it by wiring all the speakers together (out of the cabinet) and it seemed to work well.
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I'll get reading!


Slapping drivers onto a prebuilt crossover will likely yield a functional speaker, but little more than that. It may sound like a speaker but there's a 99% chance there will be big issues with the frequency response it produces. And as mentioned above, impedances are hugely important in how a crossover performs in terms of response and also whether or not you'll trip your amp due to low impedance.

For any sort of accuracy or fidelity you're best off either building a proven design, or by trying to recruit someone to walk you through a new one.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Do you have the model number of your current speakers? or do the drivers have any markings on them (on the back of the magnet)


----------

